# cat carriers - bany recommended ones?



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Edit - that should be any not bany!

Hi, I am looking to get a cat carrier for trips to the vet etc.

Someone lent me one but it seems quite small even though my cat's not huge - male burmese.

I was wondering if anybody had tried a foldable canvas one, like this -

Traveller Pet Carrier 3DT3001 (003) : Ideas-4-Pets provider of

A large size but lightweight and collapsable (and expensive...although I will see if I can find one cheaper anywhere else)

or else I was thinking a good sized one from zooplus -

Pet Transport Box Capri, Open Top: Great Deals on Plastic Dog Carriers at zooplus

Any suggestions or will what I get not make much difference at the end of the day?

Thanks.


----------



## big blue betty (Sep 3, 2008)

Personally I wouldnt go for the canvas style ones. Although they look lovey they are not easy to clean if your little one has an accident. I had one and couldnt get the smell out so I put it in the washing machine as I had nothing to loose and it went limp, lol!!
Also I think its better to have a basket that opens from the top especially if your cat in feeling awkward. It makes it so much easier to get them in and out.
The best ever carrier Ive had was bought about 12 years ago and is still going now! Its a wire one, similar to the red one on here:

Pennine Vets

They usually use them at the vets behind the scenes. Only prob is you need to make sure there is plenty of paper and bedding in there to soak up any accidents!

Hope this helps

Tanya xx


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Cheers Tanya, that's a good point about the cleaning.

I'll look at wire ones or plastic ones with a top as well as front opening.


----------



## Amie (Oct 25, 2008)

we had this recommended to us..

Buy Blue Pet Carrier - Medium. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

Cheap, light, and the secure catch/gate is good, and the top comes off and sits in the bottom (if that makes sense) so it can be packed away when not needed


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I have one of these Shaws pet carriers - they are very sturdy and the one I have has served me well for many years. Easy to clean, sturdy, reliable but a tad heavy and needs room to store it. They come in different sizes too.

I also have one of these Savic pet carriers shown here for £16.99 but you can get them for a better price at a show. This one has served me well for many years too, is slightly lighter than the Shaws and also is a top opening carrier which is easy to clean.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I have four large ones of these Marchioro Clipper Tonga Carriers UK with wheels and shoulder straps. The first two I bought 8 yrs ago and they still look the same now as they did then. Nothing has ever broken on them and you can take them apart very easily to clean them. Tried other sorts and they don't last :thumbdown:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I quite like these too - I have a large one and a smaller one, but the catches on the top of the large one broke last year so it's now unusable 

The best one I've got is a Nylabone folding carrier, I got it off ebay secondhand - it's very large and has top and end openings - and it folds flat for storage. I'm not sure where you can get them new though.



Saikou said:


> I have four large ones of these Marchioro Clipper Tonga Carriers UK with wheels and shoulder straps. The first two I bought 8 yrs ago and they still look the same now as they did then. Nothing has ever broken on them and you can take them apart very easily to clean them. Tried other sorts and they don't last :thumbdown:


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips.


----------

